# Amano's Complete Works book



## Tom (1 Sep 2010)

Has anyone got Amano's Complete Works book? I've got the 3 NA World books, but I'm finding I much prefer the more up-to-date style and photography. I just wondered what it was like? Is it worth getting as well as the older NA World books, or does it just repeat what is already published with some newer scapes put on the end?

Tom


----------



## viktorlantos (1 Sep 2010)

cheers Tom,

you can see a few pictures on my blog: 
http://viktorlantos.com/wordpress/2010/ ... ass-konyv/

or the flickr for a better resolution: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... 117984556/

the concept is the same as with the world book, but since then tons of new scape created by Amano.
i kind of like the book just like any other ADA publications because of the inspiration. there's a lot of tank there which is not published yet on other places.


----------



## NeilW (1 Sep 2010)

Bit off topic but how do you rate the NA World book 1?  Any good?  I just bought it


----------



## Tom (1 Sep 2010)

I like it - it has some great images and is nicely printed with accompanying details about the tank setup, ferts, co2, lighting etc etc. I just prefer the more current style of Nature Aquarium. That book is from quite early on and the examples are quite different from what is being produced now. Definitely worth having though. 

Tom


----------



## NeilW (1 Sep 2010)

Sweet, cheers Tom.  I'm sure it'll be great, but if its not to my taste I'm sure it'll be easy to find a more appreciative owner on here.


----------



## Tom (1 Sep 2010)

There are some interesting stories and background information dotted about through the book too


----------



## NeilW (1 Sep 2010)

I guessed as its the first one then it would be covering new ground so would be more indepth than the others in background info?  Does it have many shots of his inspiration from nature too or would that be in another book?


----------



## ghostsword (2 Sep 2010)

I had looked at the book, but with it being in Japanese it kinda put me off. It is great to look at the pics, but it is even nicer to understand what is written on it. 

A quick look on the net found me "Naturaquarien: Das komplette Werk 1985 - 2009"
Takashi Amano; Perfect Paperback

For a modest Â£30 they are selling it on Amazon. 

Just ordered on, with the help of a German dictionary it will be easier to understand than japanese.


----------



## a1Matt (2 Sep 2010)

Nice thinking Luis


----------



## ghostsword (2 Sep 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Nice thinking Luis



And only Â£30.. I bought two, one will remain sealed in pristine condition, the other will be for normal use. 

Only 9 new from Â£27.65.


----------



## NeilW (2 Sep 2010)

This one was in english for Â£15


----------



## ghostsword (2 Sep 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> This one was in english for Â£15


Which one...?


----------



## PM (2 Sep 2010)

I really don't get why they don't just do it in flippin English!!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Sep 2010)

PM said:
			
		

> I really don't get why they don't just do it in flippin English!!!!



there's a few AJ's that would be good translated, but after all, It's the images that teach us the lessons. I've learned more from looking at images than any text could teach me.


----------



## ghostsword (4 Sep 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> PM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to disagree.. The images will not tell me what light periods are being used, the plants, and other little things, such as the fish names. For some pro's the images are enough, but I am not at that level yet, hence why I am happy that I managed to obtain a book not in Japanese.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Sep 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I have to disagree.. The images will not tell me what light periods are being used, the plants, and other little things, such as the fish names. For some pro's the images are enough, but I am not at that level yet, hence why I am happy that I managed to obtain a book not in Japanese.



I think you'll find The books give you this data....in English, if you look. You understand the basics of how long your lights should be on, no?   

The artistic bit isn't reserved for 'pros' as you put it. we all have eyes


----------



## ghostsword (5 Sep 2010)

Hi got the three nature books, and the few Aquajournals in english, but the more information I get the better right? 

I am sure that to pull a good aquascape is not just mimicking what we see on the pictures, I need to understand what I am doing and why, and that will only come from experience, which I do not have yet. 

Regarding light duration, it all depends of what sort of plants we have, the CO2 and ferts being dosed into the tank, at least that I have learnt from the many posts here and from experience. 

I rather have this book in a language that I can translate, and anything but chines and japanese will be easier.


----------



## NeilW (5 Sep 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> NeilW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was NA World 1


----------



## ghostsword (5 Sep 2010)

For Â£15 you cannot go wrong..


----------



## ghostsword (9 Sep 2010)

Just got the book, well worth the money. And I am very happy that I got it in German, easy to follow and understand without a dictionary.


----------



## viktorlantos (9 Sep 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Just got the book, well worth the money. And I am very happy that I got it in German, easy to follow and understand without a dictionary.



 congrat to the new inspiration goodie mate!


----------



## ghostsword (9 Sep 2010)

Thanks Viktor, the photos are just amazing, and although I have the Nature books, this one is somewhat different. Perfect reading and browsing when in the evening to relax and chill out, with some jazz playing on the background.


----------



## George Farmer (21 May 2011)

A good friend has very generously just sent me this book as an early birthday present.

It's amazing.  Reminds me of why aquascaping is my passion.

Highly recommended to anyone with an interest in Nature Aquariums and aquascaping.


----------



## BigTom (21 May 2011)

Is that the English version George? Just wanted to check the ones on Amazon etc were actually now in English as stated.


----------



## bigmatt (21 May 2011)

Just got NA book 1 for £10 delivered from eBay - having the book with the additional writing by TA brings a whole new dimension compared to seeing isolated images on the internet.  I can appreciate that it's slightly dated but it's still bloomin' amazing!
M


----------



## bigmatt (21 May 2011)

Just got NA book 1 for £10 delivered from eBay - having the book with the additional writing by TA brings a whole new dimension compared to seeing isolated images on the internet.  I can appreciate that it's slightly dated but it's still bloomin' amazing!
M


----------



## ghostsword (21 May 2011)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Is that the English version George? Just wanted to check the ones on Amazon etc were actually now in English as stated.



I got one from the amazon website, in english, and the text is amazingly poetic.

One if the best books I have in my house, even the kids like to look at it.


.


----------



## ghostsword (21 May 2011)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> Just got NA book 1 for £10 delivered from eBay - having the book with the additional writing by TA brings a whole new dimension compared to seeing isolated images on the internet.  I can appreciate that it's slightly dated but it's still bloomin' amazing!
> M


That is an amazing deal, good catch. 


.


----------



## George Farmer (21 May 2011)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Is that the English version George? Just wanted to check the ones on Amazon etc were actually now in English as stated.


Yes, Tom.

The English translation is actually very good.  The best yet from any Amano publication.


----------



## John Starkey (21 May 2011)

I too have the english version,worth every penny imo,amazon £32 includes postage,arrived in 4 days   ,

john.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2011)

Got mine also from TGM, great addition to my NA books, lots of stuff in this new book that were not in the NA publications. But if you don't have the NA book this is a good investment


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 May 2011)

I also got the new one.  Im still going through it it's that big but I was a little disappointed there weren't many nanos in it for reference but otherwise its an amazing book.

I also got one of the £10 book 1's.  It came yesterday and is a little scratched on the cover as it loooks like shop shelf stock but otherwise its perfect.  There is one left here if anyone wants it, £10 delivered via fedex! - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nature-Aquari...aultDomain_3&hash=item1c1bb97986#ht_500wt_922


----------



## bigmatt (28 May 2011)

...and following how amazing i've found NA book one - it really has been an epiphany - i've now gone and bought the big boys book!  For £31!!!
From here...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nature-Aquari...0686306274?pt=Non_Fiction&hash=item415a3523e2
Can't wait for it to arrive now!
M


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 May 2011)

thanks Matt! 1 book ordered!


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Jun 2011)

wow, i have just recieved my book from Matts link^^^

Well worth the money, some great aqyariums and photography!


----------



## bigmatt (7 Jun 2011)

Just got mine too...mmm...planty....


----------



## BigTom (1 Jul 2011)

Just found this for £22.15 including postage, have ordered one, hopefully legit!

Thought I'd mention it in case anyone was still thinking of getting a copy.

http://www.alibris.co.uk/booksearch?qwo ... ting*title


----------

